# winter *****



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I want to get into trapping more but dont have the time to do much in the fall so I was wondering if anyone out there could tell me some tips about catching raccoons in the winter. I have lots of great area to trap with lots of ***** on it but just not sure how to go about doing it. Any suggestions or tips would be great.


----------



## bobcatbo (Sep 10, 2007)

so far when it gets really cold like under 20 around here i havent been able to catch any in my normal bucket sets because my bait freezes but snares and trail sets with connibears have worked best for me


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

coyotebuster, Where are you from? Knowing your location will make it easier to answer your question.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Im from Moorhead MN, up by Georgetown


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I would locate every abandoned house or barn and possible den trees that I could. **** will still come out once in a while and you will be able to see their trails coming out from under the house or coming from the den tree. Set the trails up with 220 bodygrip traps and you should be catching some prime **** when the next warm spell comes. I saw in another post that you were asking about snares. I would not use snares on **** until you have good knowledge on snares and snaring in general. An inexperienced trapper using snares for **** will get you **** that are damaged from the snare. I know this because it happened to me when I first started snaring. Buy a good book on **** snaring. It will pay you back in no time.

You will also catch alot of skunks around the old houses and barns. If you can keep them and sell them whole. I sell my fur to Dusty Hough from Dusty Hough's Fur Shed in Downer MN. He's a straight up guy and will treat you right. He also carries a big inventory of supplies.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Ill have to get a few body grips to try out. Thats the same guy that I take my coyotes and fox I shoot to.

Moorhead, MN


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Make sure you get a setting tool or a rope to set the 220's with. Hurts to get you hand snapped, you could break an arm if you're not careful.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I set mine with rope, instead of tying one end to my foot, i tie it to the ball on my truck, then I can use my whole body.


----------

